# Green light on rear view mirror.



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

I know the rear view mirror on my '10 SEL has the auto dimmer, but what exactly and how exactly does it work ? The green light obviously indicates it's on, though I don't notice any difference when it's on or off.


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

When you have a driver behind you with bright beams on, press the on/off switch next to the green light, you will see the difference.


----------

